# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Si mund te shkruaj nje ese?

## labin

kisha me ju pyte  ku mund te gjej ne internet material se si shkruhet nje ese edhe pse ese te zakonshme shenojm te gjith ...

----------


## Pratolini

Esse te mirefillta jane te pakta ne qarkullim sepse te krijosh nje esse do te thote te kesh arritur nje pjekuri te caktuar argumentuese dhe per me teper duhet te kesh nja bagazh te mire referencash.

Ne fakt ke te drejte sepse rendom ketu ne Shqiperi ndodh qe edhe kur nje djalosh apo vajze ne tetevjecare flet se si i kaloi pushimet e veres e quan kete nje esse. Ky eshte nje problem pedagogjik i kaluar neper breza nga ana e mesuesve tane te dashur, qe me sa duket paskan disa mangesira te theksuara.

Te krijosh nje esse do te thote te diskutosh, te argumentosh dhe te analizosh mbi nje fenomen konkret. Duhet te permendesh citime dhe ne menyre deduktive te arrish ne konkluzione. Nuk eshte e thene qe ne fund te japesh zgjidhje, shpeshhere mjafton fakti qe te besh pyetje, por edhe keto duhe te jene te bazuara dhe te qarta. Nuk ka shume nevoje per llustrime te theksuara artistike dhe metafora apo epitete, sepse esse-ja ne thelb eshte diskutim dhe ide, nuk eshte art i mirefillte si nje proze apo poezi (apo hartim do thoshte zysha ime e tetevjecares).

----------


## elen

> Esse te mirefillta jane te pakta ne qarkullim sepse te krijosh nje esse do te thote te kesh arritur nje pjekuri te caktuar argumentuese dhe per me teper duhet te kesh nja bagazh te mire referencash.
> 
> Ne fakt ke te drejte sepse rendom ketu ne Shqiperi ndodh qe edhe kur nje djalosh apo vajze ne tetevjecare flet se si i kaloi pushimet e veres e quan kete nje esse. Ky eshte nje problem pedagogjik i kaluar neper breza nga ana e mesuesve tane te dashur, qe me sa duket paskan disa mangesira te theksuara.
> 
> Te krijosh nje esse do te thote te diskutosh, te argumentosh dhe te analizosh mbi nje fenomen konkret. Duhet te permendesh citime dhe ne menyre deduktive te arrish ne konkluzione. Nuk eshte e thene qe ne fund te japesh zgjidhje, shpeshhere mjafton fakti qe te besh pyetje, por edhe keto duhe te jene te bazuara dhe te qarta. Nuk ka shume nevoje per llustrime te theksuara artistike dhe metafora apo epitete, sepse esse-ja ne thelb eshte diskutim dhe ide, nuk eshte art i mirefillte si nje proze apo poezi (apo hartim do thoshte zysha ime e tetevjecares).


*Kesaj i them Gjuhe-Shqipe une ..*

----------


## peace

Varet cfare lloj essay do te shkruash. 
Nqse do te bindesh dike, apo te krahasosh, apo te japesh informacion duke dhene argumentat e tua. 
Megjithate, Pratolini ka shume te drejte. Duhet te kesh nje bagazh te gjere informacioni si dhe nje shprehi te pasur. Ca thenie te bukura (quotes), pyetje te thella qe nxjerrin ne pah aftesite e tua per te menduar, si dhe shembuj nga teksti apo informacioni qe keni per te mbeshtetur mendimet tuaja : keto jane disa elemente qe nqse perfshihen ne essay, ndikojne per te pasur nje essay te mire.

Ne nuk na i kane mesuar aq mire ne Shqiperi. Na jepej per hartimet, por ketu ne USA duhet t'jua kontrolloj essays nxenesve sipas formatit te ketyre.

----------


## tolky

tema eshte e vjeter, por mire eshte te rikthehet

shume profesor thone se ne esse numerohen edhe lidheset "dhe, i, e, te, etj" por eshte shume te 
tjere thone se lidheset ne esse nuk numerohen, tani nuk e dime si te veprojme kur kemi nje esse te shkruajme me 100 fjale dhe si te numerojme ato fjalet, duhet vetem fjalet apo edhe lidheset ti quajme si fjale dhe te behen se bashku 100 fjale. 

cila eshte e sakte ?

----------


## INFINITY©

> tema eshte e vjeter, por mire eshte te rikthehet
> 
> shume profesor thone se ne esse numerohen edhe lidheset "dhe, i, e, te, etj" por eshte shume te 
> tjere thone se lidheset ne esse nuk numerohen, tani nuk e dime si te veprojme kur kemi nje esse te shkruajme me 100 fjale dhe si te numerojme ato fjalet, duhet vetem fjalet apo edhe lidheset ti quajme si fjale dhe te behen se bashku 100 fjale. 
> 
> cila eshte e sakte ?


Kur shkruan nje ese ne Microsoft Word, po te shikosh ne anen e majte ne pjesen e poshtme ku jep dhe numrin e faqes, te jep dhe Word Count ose numrin e fjaleve qe ke arritur deri ne ate pike.

----------


## Gjinokastra

> kisha me ju pyte  ku mund te gjej ne internet material se si shkruhet nje ese edhe pse ese te zakonshme shenojm te gjith ...


Po nuk duhet ta kopjosh, duhet ta bësh vetë ti! Në gjimnaz unë mendohesha 40 minuta, edhe 5 minutat e fundit e shkruaja 3-4 faqe esse. Gati gjithmon merrja 10, rrallë merrja 9.

----------


## bardha

shpeshherë nexesit kerkojn qe profesoresha te na tregoj temen  e eses nje jave me perpara ne menyre qe te munden te "huazojn"  nga interneti dhe te marrin pese ne ditar, por  si mund te quhet ajo ese?

----------

